# HP LaserJet M1005 MFP lan with w98



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello!

I need some help regarding my printer. I recently bought it and installed it succesfully on my Windows XP computer, all working fine. However, I have a second computer with Windows 98, which I need for various reasons (work reasons more specifically) and I'd like to install this printer there too, and use it through lan, with my main XP computer on, I can print directly all documents from the Win98 Computer without having to move a file from one machine to the other. However I failed to install it here.

My printer is a "HP LaserJet M1005 MFP", I tried to install it on a Windows 98 Se Edition but it gives me an error (something like Windows files missing). I tried to download the drivers from HP's web (it says it Win98 compatible), but they don't work. Any ideas or suggestions to get the printer installed there too? :4-dontkno

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi gmgo :wave:

I am not sure on 98 but maybe you could try running a repair install on Windows level, or downloading the drivers once again. Some machines just have this issue, have you thought of putting the printer directly on your network to make it accessible to all computers in the workgroup.


----------



## azazerg (Mar 6, 2010)

this printer is not supporter for win98

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...kId=135&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=1839458

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...support/SupportManual/c01480510/c01480510.pdf


----------



## meyhub (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

HP LaserJet M1005 MFP printer problem related to the software help for those who live an alternative feed.

Driver for HP LaserJet M1005 MFP for Windows 7 - HP Support Forum

Good Work:wink:


----------

